# Rutenpflege - aus "alt" mach "neu"...



## Franky (20. September 2001)

Hi Leute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nein, ich mach hier keine Werbung für irgendein Superduperhyperhaitäck Pflegemittel aus USA, was reinigt, poliert und konserviert in einem und dazu noch Baby-sitted, den Hund Gassi führt und sich um die Ehefrau kümmert.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Von meiner Autowerkstatt des Vetrauens bekam ich ein 2-Komponenten-schleifmittel, damit ich ein paar sehr häßliche Kratzer in der Klarlackschicht vom Auto entfernen konnte. (Ich hab das erst geglaubt, als die Dinger tatsächlich verschwanden!!!)
Vorhin kam mir die Idee, das Zeug mal an meiner ältesten Steckrute zu testen. Das Ergebnis hat mich echt umgehauen - die sieht fast aus wie neu. Das Spitzenteil habe ich mit "handelsüblichen" Lackreiniger bearbeitet. Das sieht immer noch aus wie vorher: Blind, stumpf, zerkratzt. Das Handteil hat, bis auf ein paar "tiefere" Riefen, wieder eine Brillianz und Farbtiefe - ich fass es immer noch nicht!
Wer also seine alten Geräte wieder optisch aufwerten will (evtl. Zwecks Verkauf), sollte echt mal seinen Kundendienstmeister oder seine Lackiererei des Vertrauens heimsuchen (Ehegatten autofahrender Liebsten werden sicher letzteren fragen..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)
Achja: für Pott un&acute; Pann (sprich Edelstahl oder andere blanke Metalle) ist das nicht geeignet - ausschließlich für lackierte Flächen!!!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Istvan (20. September 2001)

Ich habe das mal an meinem alten Toyota erlebt. Der glänzte nach der Lack-Oberflächen-Behandlung wie frisch aus der Retorte, einfach unglaublich.Wie wirkt sich deine "Kur" auf die Materialbeschaffenheit des Rutenblanks aus, ich meine langfristig?

------------------
Richtung Norden und dann immer geradeaus ...
Mfg Istvan


----------



## Franky (20. September 2001)

Normalerweise gar nicht, da der Blank nicht mit dem Schleifmittel in Berührung kommt. Matte, unlackierte Ruten werde ich nicht damit behandeln! Es wird lediglich eine hauchdünne Schicht vom Klarlack abgeschliffen und poliert. "Chemie" ist da kaum drin, da ich das Zeug in die Hände nehmen konnte, und keine Beschwerden habe! (Das will tatsächlich etwas heissen!)
"Langfristig" gesehen sollte das auch kein Problem darstellen, wenn Du nicht täglich 2 Stunden auf dem Lack herumschrubbst. Irgendwann isser runter, aber dann ist die Rute sicher 20 Jahre alt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.Achso: Mit 2-Komponenten meine ich Vorschleifen und Nachpolieren. Es sind 2 "Pasten". Eine für vorweg und die andere für hinterher. Mischen braucht/sollte man die nicht!------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 20-09-2001 um 18:14.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. September 2001)

Hm, das höhrt sich ja ganz nett an. Aber das Zeugs kenne ich nicht. Ich habe meine Angelruten immer mit ganz normaler Autopolitur behandelt und poliert. Das ist auch nicht schlecht besonders für Norge und so denn das Wasser perlt schön ab und man hat nicht so viele Salzablagerungen.

------------------

         www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Franky (20. September 2001)

Ja klar - "normale" Autopolitur/-wachs nehme ich sonst auch zur Pflege. Aber für blinden und stumpfen Lack reicht das nicht aus.
Nach der Schleiferei kommt zu Konservierung auch wieder Wachs druff...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## havkat (21. September 2001)

@Franky
Dat is ma ´n Tip! Man lernt doch nie aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Schulti (21. September 2001)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Welche Mittel könnt Ihr denn für die Rutenpflege entfehlen (Rutenwachs usw)??

------------------
Schulti
Coach der bayrischen
Angelnationalmannschaft
Team Schwandorf


----------



## Franky (21. September 2001)

Hi Jochen,also, das sollte eigentlich fast egal sein... Alles was man so bei Autopflegemittelchen so findet, ist eigentlich bestens geeignet. Bestimmt besser, als jedes Rutenwachs, denn die Anforderungen an Autowachs sind doch ein wenig "extremer", als die einer Rute... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Momentan nehme ich "Blue Coral" von Nigrin für Auto und Rute. Bislang gabs keine Probleme. Wichtig ist ja nicht nur, daß das Wasser abperlen kann, sondern auch der SChutz vor UV-Strahlung, die den Lack stumpf mach und ausbleicht.


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## buggs (23. September 2001)

Hai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Franky
bin schon lange auf der suche nach so was.
Kenne ich nämlich noch von meiner Lehre her.
1. Wie heißt das Zeug?
2. Wo bekommt man das?




------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von buggs am 23-09-2001 um 18:33.]


----------



## Franky (23. September 2001)

Hi Ha-Gü,uff, da frachste was... Auf den Flaschen steht nix drauf. Nur ein Barcode-Aufkleber...Soweit ich aber mitbekommen habe, ist das "Finish-Politur" von 3M... Sicher bin ich nicht...
Hau am besten mal Deine Werkstatt/Lackiererei an. Die müssen das wissen und haben. Fürn Kaffeekassenobulus ist sicher was drin...


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## buggs (23. September 2001)

Jo Franky werde es mal versuchen

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ---


----------



## Franky (25. September 2001)

Moin moin,durch Zufall bin ich bei einem Lack- und Farbenhandel fündig geworden. Es ist zwar nicht genau das, was ich da bekommen habe, aber durchaus "baugleich".
Das Zeug heisst "Finesse-It" und stammt aus dem Hause 3M. 1 Liter kostet zwischen 75,- und 80,- DM.
Der Laden ist sogar im welt-weiten-warten vertreten:
  http://www.wulff-gmbh.de Bei denen findet man unter "Zubehör" massig Links zu anderen Herstellern/Anbietern von Polier-, Schleifmitteln und -pasten. Also - wer da nicht findet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2001)

Kleiner Zusatz am Rande... Für lackierte und mittlerweile unschön geratene Kunstköder (Wobbler, Pilker, Blinker etc.) ist das Zeug auch bestens geeignet.
Ich möchte behaupten, das der Tiefenglanz der Klarlackschicht besser ist, als "fabrikneu", und damit die Grundfarben erheblich besser rüberkommen.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------

